# Steelhead jigs



## Jamminjigs (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

We sell these tube jigs to bait all over Michigan for Steelhead fishing. We get a ton of positive feedback on the paint colors and the durable hook we use. You can find our tube jigs at http://www.jamminjigs.com/tube-jigs-steelhead-jigs/










Thanks,
Jamminjigs


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

For what it's worth, I will 100% stand behind anything jamminjigs! These are the only steelhead jigs I use. Their other offerings are great too. My ice box is full of their stuff. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

As will i!! Did you guys get new hooks? I am 100% satisfied with the weight and paint job on the jig but i was having some issues with the hook durability. Did you guys by chance put new hooks on the jigs?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ndb1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

What do you typically tip your jigs with when floating for steelies in our Michigan rivers? I'm assuming your floating these jigs iwth Center pin gear. Thanks a ton


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Runaway2 said:


> I am 100% satisfied with the weight and paint job on the jig but i was having some issues with the hook durability. Did you guys by chance put new hooks on the jigs?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree. Great paint, but I have straightened some of these hooks when I shouldn't have. I would pay a little extra for stronger hooks.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

ndb1234 said:


> What do you typically tip your jigs with when floating for steelies in our Michigan rivers? I'm assuming your floating these jigs iwth Center pin gear. Thanks a ton


Try waxies, spikes, butter worms, gulp plastics, minnows, spawn. Minnows can do great for browns! I have watch guys use soft plastics and out fished people using waxies/spawn.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

What kind of hooks? Do you sell any non-leaded jigs?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

They look good, so I just ordered a couple sets of the above pictured jigs to try on steel, walleye, and smallmouth. Will see how they work out..............you can never have enough jigs in your arsenal!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the paint, but some of the comments I've read about the hooks straightening out have me a little hesitant to place an order.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I use these things quite often, some of the colors are impossible for me to re-create with my own hand tied jigs(half blind, rough stiff fingers). If you're p.o.'d about the hooks straightening and still have jammies you want to use, try bending a reverse in them. Bend the hook side ways where it exits the lead, bend again at the bend in the hook below the barb. Point of hook should now set off to the side of the tie out, works excellent for me!!!:evil:


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm going to order a set to try, if the hooks get straightened, then at least it was a good fight


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

wyandot said:


> I use these things quite often, some of the colors are impossible for me to re-create with my own hand tied jigs(half blind, rough stiff fingers). If you're p.o.'d about the hooks straightening and still have jammies you want to use, try bending a reverse in them. Bend the hook side ways where it exits the lead, bend again at the bend in the hook below the barb. Point of hook should now set off to the side of the tie out, works excellent for me!!!:evil:


 
Good to know! Thanks!!


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Brown and brown and white was hot last spring. Any chance of any of those. Thanks

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Jamminjigs,

If you guys start offering those same jigs with the black Mustad 2x jig hooks (32833BLN), I will spend hundreds of dollars a year!! I'm not a fan of the Daiichi (okay...but still bend too many) and certainly not a fan of the Eagle Claw 570 (way too weak) and 630 (too long/hook points are junk).

I'll lash a pin and metal bead onto the Mustad 32833BLN and then tie patterns, but for day-in, day-out jig and wax under a bobber. I think there is quite the market to figure something out.

I barely have enough time to tie spwan bags, let alone pour and paint my own jigs. I've just stopped using jigs in all honesty! I won't fish the ones with the Eagle Claw 570 ever again...

We need some help here!! Thanks a million!

-Trevor


----------



## Jamminjigs (Dec 14, 2003)

I know this is a very old post but still wanted people to know if you didnt already, Jamminjigs did add a new and improved tube jig specifically for steel head fishing. *Jamminjigs is now using Mustad tempered black nickel Salmon/Steelhead #6 hook. Our new hook is at least 3x stronger then most other hooks on the market. Steel head fisherman, you will not be disappointed! We call our new tube jig, Steelhead Super Tube Jigs.*


----------

